# Gun for goose



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

I was looking at a 10 guage that has a full choke with a 32 inch barrel. It shoots a 3.5 inch only round. I notice that the geese on state land last year were flying high and at my house they were flying by high. So i was thinking this gun would reach father than a 12 28inch 3.5 round. So am i wrong to think that the 10 gauge would reach up and touch them. I dont know how to use decoys nor do i have them. Always wanted to learn but dont know anyone that is willing to teach me. I am not that good of a calling just a novice. So i do dry byes and see them in a field and stalk them on public land or get permission or go to ponds and jump them, or as i am walking to check the ponds i see them flyer over head. What is your guys take on this.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I really don't like your idea of sky busting at passing birds very much. I think you'll wind up wounding many more than you'll get. To each his own though, I just don't like it. I would try to ask some people on this site to help show you the ropes. I think most on here are very open and receptive to helping others.

If all else fails, get some good instructional DVD's. I would recommend Bad Grammar. You can order it through www.moltgear.com. This video not only shows how to call on a goose call, but how to use it in the field when hunting. Stick with the first disk for a while before moving on to the second disk.

Once you have basic calling and decoying down. The next thing is really up to you. You can get started with less than $200.00 in decoys. Put some miles on your vehicle, knock on some doors, and get permission on some private land. With a little effort on your part, you can be dropping geese in your face. 

Good luck hunting,
Jim


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Some will argue but an equal payload going the same speed will kill a goose the same regardless of gauge of shotgun. 

As for your tactics, much is frowned upon in the the hardcore water-fowling community. Sky busting is a tactic that leads to many dead birds one never knows about. Jump shooting geese although effective, can ruin many future hunts for many serious fowlers whom have scouted fields around the roost ponds and can quickly alter the habits of geese in the area. If done on public land no one can say anthing and more or less is a question of ethics. 

As for FnFs recommendation, very true, geese can be killed with scouting over two dozen shells when on the X. callings importance is minute next to scouting.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

podunk said:


> So am i wrong to think that the 10 gauge would reach up and touch them.


Yes your wrong

MI88


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

idunno if his way of doing it is all that bad. we did it for years at our house. birds always flew out from the flats and over our house every morning to feed and we kept a 10g by the barn door for this very occasion. killed many a geese this way. to each his own.

3.5 12g vs. 3.5 10g....not much difference. longer barrel at full choke might help some...but now days with steel its all junk. back in day with lead, you could reach up and bring em down no problem with that 10 gauge.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

check some of his other posts,, 120 yards with buckshot and knocks them over flat. Should have used the name magic bb!


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Well the place where me and brother hunts there is no one that hunts the fields near by. Also they fly by my brothers house or land in the field next to his place, so i was thinking a 10 guage would give you extra yardage to get close to them before the fly off when you stalk them. About the buckshot thing my dad told me my uncle and him shot deer with that longtom and drop deer at that distance. Me personal i dont know never tried it for some idiot barrowed my grandpa gun and then used it for a pry bar. So its bent. I had randys hunting center try and rebend it back. needless to say they did a terriable job at it for now it will throw buckshot to about 30 yards which is pathatic. But i do know i can throw buckshot out to 77 yards and drop deer in there tracks. For i did that last year cause the muzzleloader wouldnt go off. i stepped it off and that the yardage with my 12 guage 30in full choke. Some may say sky busting is wrong cause you will wound the birds. well i shoot them when they are low enough to kill. if theres a chance that i will wound them or think that they are to high then i dont shoot them. but when you dont know how to use decoys, or the equipment then you have to do what you have to do. plus sitting over decoys and calling them in maybe fun but where the challange of that. where you got to think and be on top of your game when pound jumping. for you have be able to sneak in range before they fly off. but i will be pond hopping and sky busting until i know how and decoys. also a place to go to hunt them. but now adays you got to do what you must to get geese.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Gun for a pry bar?????

As the Kid said, to each their own. That being said, I hope you have access to the land around you, because it's common to lightly hit a goose and have it glide down 200-300 yards away. 1 broken wing bone can bring them down, but recovering them is another story.
Plus, if there's heavy cover, unless you have a dog, it will take you 10 minutes to get to the spot where it lands, giving that bird plenty of time to hide.

You would have just wasted a perfectly good goose...


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

You make it sound like hunting with decoys and calling is a easy and you kill birds every time. Well its not, you have to scout out fields make a spread the birds will like and call. Then even when you think you have everything perfect they will circle once or twice and then just fly away. It takes alot more to scout out, set up spreads, and call than it does to grab a gun and go shoot at some birds on a pond.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

letemfall said:


> You make it sound like hunting with decoys and calling is a easy and you kill birds every time. Well its not, you have to scout out fields make a spread the birds will like and call. Then even when you think you have everything perfect they will circle once or twice and then just fly away. It takes alot more to scout out, set up spreads, and call than it does to grab a gun and go shoot at some birds on a pond.


 You stole my thunder...:lol:

But seriously, the enjoyment of waterfowl hunting IMO is getting to fool the birds and making them do what you want them to do.


Chad


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

podunk said:


> ...plus sitting over decoys and calling them in maybe fun but where the challange of that.


 
I'll be honest with you. ANYONE can pond jump, river jump, and drive-by sneak waterfowl. I really don't understand your not a challenge comment. It's not rocket science, although sometimes we like to think it is. All it takes is a little education, followed by a lifetime of trial and error. Like I said before, to each his own. Hope it all works for you.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

podunk said:


> plus sitting over decoys and calling them in maybe fun but where the challange of that. where you got to think and be on top of your game when pound jumping.




Dont knock it 'til you tried it brotha. Decoying geese isnt always as easy as you might think. 


Im not even going to get started on your hunting styles but I will tell you this - if you have access to a field with geese in it, it will take one post on this site to get a hunting partner over to your place that could help you out. That would be a great way to learn.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

> plus sitting over decoys and calling them in maybe fun but where the challange of that






> but i will be pond hopping and sky busting until i know how and decoys


  Not sure I'd come right out and say something like that.



> but now adays you got to do what you must to get geese.


I would disagree. "Doing what you gotta do" insinuates doing ANYTHING to take game. You may want to rethink your strategy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

It sounds to me as if this guy needs to spend 30 bucks a night in fuel to find a field, spend an hour tracking down the farmer. To get permission to hunt and not be able to drive in the field only to have it rain all night long and the cornfield be disked and have mud up to your a-hole lugging decoys a half mile in the field in the dark. After the decoys are set to have the birds decide to use a field a mile closer to the roost making your efforts nil.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

podunk said:


> but now adays you got to do what you must to get geese.


This phrase is not true, can someone post up how many geese the state says we have? Not that goose hunting is easy by any means but, man, buy a dozen dekes, grab some burlap get off your ass and go ask permissionfor one of the fields that you see geese in. The way you describe skybusting them over you house is just disgusting, to me. If you are that hungry for goose meat we can arrange an agreement and i can give you some. If you could have a group of geese decoy to a spread and cut some out of it you would see what a challenge it is. There is nothing like having birds at 10 yds and trying to kill them SOB's that close. Back to the quote, there is so many geese around its not like there almost extinct or something. Put a little effort into it and the rewards will be tenfold.

I apoligize, but goosehunting is not rocket science

MI88


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

good old sky busters......i cuz u guys out just bout everytime i hunt...cuz its a *** hole move imo...l2 get birds in the decoys...if ur just gonna blast away at them a mile up y bother will calls n deeks???????????????

and the fact that your asking what gun would be best for it is a joke


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with Pass shooting, there is a difference between that and sky busting. Just some lingo for you . 

The ten guage won't kill anything more effectively than a 12 guage. About the only difference now is the amount of shot in the shell, and even that is getting close to the same. So If I were you, I would not waste money on a 10ga if you already have the 3.5" 12ga. 

Next, pick up some used decoys, and simply try it. The best teacher is expereince. Put them in your yard if that is where you are hunting. Just see if the geese will come into them without calling. A couple quick searchs on the internet can give you some nice advice on how to arrange the decoys. Beleive me, there is no one way works for all setup on decoys. Even the pros on tv go out and make changes to the spread if the birds are not coming in. And they have the primo spots. A primo spot is one that the birds want to be at. 

Here is an idea for you, why not try and set a couple decoys on the pond you are jumping the geese off ? Try to get in there before they do and toss a couple out. See how it works. If it does not, you are only out a little time. 

You will get all kinds af advice and adversity on the forrum. Do what works for you, and keep it legal. Just make sure your yardage judgement is spot on when taking pass shots. I would say no more than 50 yards up with todays steel shot, and that is pushing it. 

Have fun, and see if you can find someone close enough to you that wil lhelp you out if you find some geese in a field and have permission. You don't need a big truck and a 30 foot enclosed trailer to haul gear in to kill geese.


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

Well i found this newer 10guage that is a single shot but is a 32 full choke the whole way for 189. i was thinking this gun would shoot father than a 3.5 12gauge. For i have dont have faith in the new guns. For this spring i took a 870super mag 12 gauge 28 inch barrel 3.5 inch turkey load i think it was a 6shot which has a screw in choke set as a full choke. Then i took my old 870 12gauge 30 full choke the whole barrel. Now i took the 30inch put a 3inch 6 shot and shot it. I shot both loads out to 60 yards, well needless to say the screw in choke fail the test. my 30inch shot tighter groups then the screw in choke. i wouldnt shot a turkey past 60 yards. I would rather a turkey closer. But its nice to know the max range. With that being said i thought the 32 inch full choke would shoot father than a 3.5 since the 30 did. its a shame i cant shoot steel in the 30 inch or i would use that. if i had the money for decoys i would love to learn to use them. the field behind my brother is a farm field and we have permission to hunt there and across the road. but we get geese flying over our place so low you can see the whites in there eyes. so they are tree tops or lower. so its not like we are sky busting. we are just not having them land with in ten feet of us. i am not good enough to call them in or set up decoys. but i have master pound jumping and stalking. so i am sorry if i ruffled some of your guys feather. i didnt mean to. i was just wondering due to the test result from turkey season.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

This guy asked about a month ago if someone would take him out and set him up and just about do everything for him except shoot the bear. Kept saying he wasn't a trophy hunter but would shoot anything size wise, but if something big came in he'd shoot that too. Don't know if he is just this way or trying to get people stirred up Seems weird for someone to know everything about hunting, but yet so little.


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

I never said i knew everything about hunting, nor did i say that i want someone to do all the work for bear hunting ither. if you would had read i had asked if there was state land that had a lot of bear on there. for someone to hunt. so i think steelfishing you need to get your facts straight before your mouth runs over.


----------



## newagonewt (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't believe I read all that, waste of my time. And now I'm mad...sorta. Who is this guy??


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Thats why I posted what I posted

MI88


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

"me and my brother are not a trophy hunter. but if we get a chance at trophy bear then even better, but realy all we are after is be able to shoot a decent size bear. to try the meat and have a rug made. i dont think our expectations are to hight to achieve. like i said we dont want to shoot a cub just a decent size bear. i heard that the average bear is about 200 pounds, so something close to that or maybe a little smaller. but like i said we are not a trophy hunter. well the way we look at it is this a trophy is in the eye of the beholder and not what some book saids. i mean thats is how hunting was and should be still today. this is going to be our first bear hunter ever and we just like to be to tag a decent size one. so any help or info would be greatly apprecaited. thanks in advance. but if we find a good guide and he has rules then we will obey the rules or if we go hunting with folks we will obey there rules and all. we just want to have fun and hopefully tag out. any more questions please fill free and ask." 

this is from your post on the bear page, sounds like you asking for someone to do everything except shoot it to me. 


"the 9/25 to 10/26 hunt for bear in the newberry area. but i never hunted bear before. so i was wondering where to go, and if anyone that is going to be hunting there would mind if me and my brother comes along and hunt with you. or is there any good guides up there that you can recommend that has a good results in its hunters tagging out. any info would be greatly apprecaited. or is there any state or federal land that the public can hunt on that has bear in it so two guys can tag out."

Seems like all you want is to shoot a bear, and that's great but maybe learning how to do it for yourself and ask people for help would get you farther in life than just doing everything the easy way.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gotta agree a quick look through some of his posts reveals that alot of his posts are highly controversial.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

just to refresh...this post started with someone asking what gun is best for skybusting!!!!

ENOUGH FREAKING SAID

apparently calling geese is hard?? geese are prolly some of the stupidest birds around (huntable) pass shooting a hedge-row is one thing...they cut the tops of the trees off with their feet and then die..fair enough. But from what your asking your one of the pricks that when i hunt harsens and the ocassional geese come around and actually start to work u start blastin at 6o yards, crip 2 and they land 4 areas over, dont be stupid l2 hunt


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

No i always see what the max distance my gun will do. Plus i figured out what the yardage is that my load starts to open up. for if my gun dont open up till 25 yards i wont shoot a bird if its under that. for i want to have the meat and not a big hole. you may not like guys shooting birds that are not wing set. but you know what if you have an issue with that contact your congressman and have it in law. until then as long as shooting birds in flight and are in close range to ethicaly kill the animal and not wound it. i will continue to do this, and so will bunch of folks i know will also. see i am a great guy but once you cross me then i am not. for example a guy on state was mad at me and my brother for stalk hunting which is legal. he doesnt like stalk hunting and he felt it should be banned. he then proceeded to try and fight us. needless to say a big mistake. for we knew where he was camping and where his stands were. we left and hunted another section of woods. when we came out we met the CO so we told the CO where the guys stand was at and who owned it and where he was camping. needless to say the guy loss his stand was given a big heft fine. for he didnt it have the stand properly marked and he had 10 screw in steps. he was mad, but hey if its legal then thats what i do. i have never wounded a bird by shooting as it is in flight. i think some you guys that say you hate sky busting are mad cause you dont know what your round will do or have the ability to shoot at a greater distance or are just scare to shoot past any distance behind what you would over decoys. for if you know your round, and how to shoot it you wont wound animals. i know what my rounds will do and wont do. if you have this big old buck out to 200 yards and you been after him for years and the only shot you had was at the distance would you shoot it. i would for i know that with my shooting skills and the round i can kill that deer ethicaly. I wont think twice in shooting it. But if that buck is at 250 then i wont shoot it for i know with my skills i can hit but at the same time i know that my muzzleloader wouldnt kill it ethicaly so i wont shoot it but hope and wait for it to get atleast 200 yards. But all i got to say is you shoot at the distance you feel most comfortably. for thats what i do.


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

What are you talking about a big whole!? You should me shooting them in the neck not the body. That would just injure a ton of birds. You claiming you have never wounded a bird is a bunch o BS:rant:. We have all injured birds before. What are you doing, trying to threaten us by saying that you have gotten people in the past in trouble. Since u were trying to stalk where that guy was already set up i wished he would wooped you.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

"i have never wounded a bird by shooting as it is in flight"

THis quote is bullpoop, how can you claim this, the unfortunate thing in this world is reality and in reality everyone wounds birds. I don't go out shooting willynilly figuring if i shoot enough I'll kill something, but wounding birds is gonna happen eventually

"for if you know your round, and how to shoot it you wont wound animals"

Dude,
Your best bet is to shut your mouth and quit responding to this thread, your not coming out looking like you know what your talking about. How many years you been hunting?

MI88


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I always have an open invite for anyone that would like to go waterfowl hunting and learn and to have that experience of a group of geese come and wanting to into your spread that I or we got up @ 3-4 am to set up and make everything perfect for that first group to come in. But I think you would be the first person I would not offer to take. I think you are just lazy. It sounds like to me that you do not want to put in the effort of getting up early, set dec's, thaching blinds or pick up after the hunt. Well good luck to you and your skybusting.


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

No we would never stalk past someones stand. we are more ethical and have better morals to do that. From what we could gather is that he saw us off in the distance since you could see like a mile or so from where he was sitting. to my best knowlege i have never wounded a goose. I have broken its wing then finish it off right away and thats about it.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

To each is their own, Nash B. said pass shooting was the purest form of waterfowling. Yup, legal, have at it.



podunk said:


> i have never wounded a bird by shooting as it is in flight.


Well, i dont think you've been doing this very long if that statement is true. Be hard for anyone in this sport that would state that. If true, you must never miss.

As stated before 10 or 12 gauge, doesnt really matter but the one behind the gun.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

letemfall said:


> What are you talking about a big whole!? You should me shooting them in the neck not the body. That would just injure a ton of birds. You claiming you have never wounded a bird is a bunch o BS:rant:. We have all injured birds before. What are you doing, trying to threaten us by saying that you have gotten people in the past in trouble. Since u were trying to stalk where that guy was already set up i wished he would wooped you.




look lets end this now...lol we all have teh same opinion about this...hes that guy that always gets picked first in the draw...his calling sounds like a horse, and he will go through 4 boxes of shells b4 he gets his limit...(of hens)


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Yawn


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

*Definition of podunk :.*

(p&#333;'d&#365;ngk')
*1.* (adj.) Descriptive of a person who has grown up in the sticks, talks with a drawl or rural dialect that is usually incomprehensible, and has never traveled farther than the local supermarket.
*Origins:* From _podunk_, A town located in the middle of nowhere, where everyone is somehow related to one another, the nightly hangout is usually the grocery store parking lot or cow pasture, and a city block is in the upwards of two miles.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Water_Hazard said:


> *Definition of podunk :.*
> 
> (p&#333;'d&#365;ngk')
> *1.* (adj.) Descriptive of a person who has grown up in the sticks, talks with a drawl or rural dialect that is usually incomprehensible, and has never traveled farther than the local supermarket.
> *Origins:* From _podunk_, A town located in the middle of nowhere, where everyone is somehow related to one another, the nightly hangout is usually the grocery store parking lot or cow pasture, and a city block is in the upwards of two miles.


Ohhhhh thats what it means.. I just thought it was PoorDrunk spelt wrong!:chillin:

Ill take my 3 minutes in timeout now!:lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Ohhhhh thats what it means.. I just thought it was PoorDrunk spelt wrong!:chillin:
> 
> Ill take my 3 minutes in timeout now!:lol:


We also call them Darryl's


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

plus sitting over decoys and calling them in maybe fun but where the challange of that.

I dunno. Changing over a spread a couple time after the birds skirted it, and the calling and flagging a flcok of 60 late season giants into my lap was a high light of my goose hunting career. Two shots of 2 3/4" 4 steel at 25 yards and two very dead geese - it was the tail of duck season and I didn't have time to switch out the duck loads when these came in. Buddy doubled up on that flock too. Sweet.

I'll pass shoot and jump shoot. But if some SOB blasted at me as I commuted down the highway that would suck. If I smelled hamburgers and saw pole dancers and walked over there and got shot at, well, that's my issue.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

almost out of popcorn, need refill.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> almost out of popcorn, need refill.


I'm going with Milk Duds. running low, so now I'm getting cranky and having an itchy trigger finger on that delete key.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Branta said:


> I'm going with Milk Duds. running low, so now I'm getting cranky and having an itchy trigger finger on that delete key.


Mixing the popcorn with the Milk Duds is where it's at


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> I'm going with Milk Duds. running low, so now I'm getting cranky and having an itchy trigger finger on that delete key.


nooo, keep this one goin, this is good action on the boards. need a couple more of these goin at once.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I read this thread yesterday... and was ABOUT to post, but its not worth it. It kind of reminds me of hunting a public marsh and having friendly hunters launch right before shooting hours. Then set up right on the edge of your dekes, then throw steel your way. then shoot at your dekes, then your dog.... and then somehow have the guts to talk to you at the launch lol... NOT based on a true story.... Anyway, does anyone have some popcorn salt to pass?

BTW: I bought a 10ga bps last year just for the kicks of it. The only difference I noticed between a 12 and 10 when ducks are locked is the price per shot lol.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> BTW: I bought a 10ga bps last year just for the kicks of it. The only difference I noticed between a 12 and 10 when ducks are locked is the price per shot lol.


ah have to agree with ya there, parked the 10ga like 5 minutes after they required steelshot. i remember some ungodly reaches with it tho back in the lead days. landed a few on the barn roof that put a dent in it.


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

If it's not illegal does it make it right. 

It's not illegal to pop my own tires with a knife. It's not illegal to fill my house full of rocks. It's not illegal to trim my hedges with a lawnmower. 

But man, it's stupid.


Ed
my two-cents


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> But if some SOB blasted at me as I commuted down the highway that would suck. If I smelled hamburgers and saw pole dancers and walked over there and got shot at, well, that's my issue.


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

This guy seems to be posting a lot of nonsense type questions on a lot of forums here, he is in the upland section, small game section asking questions then arguing when someone gives an honest opinion. As for the question 12/10 3.5 inch ballistically the same less shot in the 12 nuff said. A side note no one has 1000 batting average on waterfowl I don't care what you say


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

My apologies for being late to this little thread party, but wow this one was a doozy. I had to clean my screen twice as I perused though this little diamond in the rough. Podunk is as funny as they come, really. I get a kick out of his incoherent rants and rambles. Genuine funny stuff. Keep it up Podunk, we all love you......


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

no......speak for urself


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bulletproof said:


> My apologies for being late to this little thread party, but wow this one was a doozy. I had to clean my screen twice as I perused though this little diamond in the rough. Podunk is as funny as they come, really. I get a kick out of his incoherent rants and rambles. Genuine funny stuff. Keep it up Podunk, we all love you......


tend to agree, great for reading. need a few more podunks.


----------

